# Suddenly "too" interested in the cats.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so I need some advice.

For the past two days Stark has been extremely interested in the cats, too much so that it is starting to bother me.

He usually plays with Dexter, my youngest Maine **** kitten (1 year old). They wresetle, sleep and chase eachother and Stark is usually very gentle with him. I have no problems with this type of play, although I do supervise very closely just because of Stark's size compared to Dexter (72lbs vs 16lbs).

Anyways, for the past two days Stark has been extremely focused on them. If the cats move at all Stark jumps up and runs after them. He is also becoming very rough with Dexter, he is getting carried away at some points in his play. He will try to grab Dexter's tail (new behaviour) and pin him to the ground by the neck or head very roughly (new bahaviour).

He is also jumping up and rushing all the cats in the house every time they come in the same room with him (new bahaviour).

I have been telling Stark, "gentle" which usually works as well as "enough" which means he is to stop whatever he is doing. This has worked since he was about 10-12 weeks old. Never had any problems until these past two days.

Tonight I was extremely upset, Stark charged at Dexter and grabbed his tail and started to pull Dexter across the floor in the livingroom. I told him "enough" and "aus" as I was rushing over to help my poor kitty, but he did not listen at all.

I grabbed Stark's scruff and he finally let go, looked at me then slinked to his bed. I told him "NO" then proceeded to check over kitty.

Every time I see him tense up when I know the cats are around or when he starts to get up and go after them, I tell him, "gentle" or "enough". I will also, depending on the situation tell him to "watch me" so I can get his focus on me rather than my kitties.

I feel bad for my cats, as they are looking at me like, "what the heck is wrong with him?". I also am baffled as to why Stark would all of a sudden start acting this way towards them?

Nothing in our home has changed, routine is the same, no new people coming or going, nothing.. 

I would like to hear everyone's opinions on this as well as any other suggestions as to what I can do when Stark goes for one of the cats.

I am hoping this is just a temporary behaviour issue and not something that I need to deal with for now on.

Okay, help away!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

I am anxious to hear suggestions, too! Jackson has grabbed our cat by the neck, like he would another dog. He also chases her whenever she runs and slaps at her with his paws. No amount of scolding seems to affect him. Our Golden also chased her as a pup but eventually outgrew it, but he never pinned or grabbed her. Jackson is in his crate during the day and whenever we are not around so we are there to supervise when he is loose around her. But some day I would like to not have to crate him however I have to know the cat will be safe.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Funny I just PMing someone here about this the other day ...

Leaving Ike aside the moment (because I'm sure his case will be much harder someday), the way I manage my two dogs with my two cats is I allowed zero contact between them from day one. The dogs can look at the cats, they can be near the cats, but if they so much as try to nudge the cat or sniff they get a loud "uh-ah" from me. If they try to chase the cats, well, then they are so freaking "grounded"! 

After awhile of me strictly enforcing the "no contact" rule, they just lost interest in them. Now Paul and Klein can walk right up to the dogs and stick their butts in the dogs' faces (Paul the Balinese really likes to do that) and the dogs will not even lift their heads. 

Also what helped in my case is Klein the Cornish Rex hates dogs with a passion and - somewhat unusual for a cat - would rather die on her feet fighting them than run away. Both Obie and Dottie have experienced first hand the wrath of Klein. So has Ike. 

But having said that ... your sitiuation is more difficult because Stark is the only dog so he has no animal in the house to play with other than the cats and because he grew out playing with Dexter so in his mind there is nothing wrong with laying a paw or playbiting Dexter. The inhibition just is not there.

I don't know ... maybe the "no" needs to be louder to show Stark you mean business or maybe you have to consider adopting the "you can look but you can't touch" rule in the house from now on. But I don't know how realistic or feasible that would be in your house ...

Or get another dog


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Cats are not innocent. My tabby would attack Dakota when she was a puppy, now he torments her. He knows she will not go upstairs so he sits on the steps watching. My ragdoll just avoids her. I don't know how to change the behaviour of a cat so I work on the dog. 

I have the opposite problem, things were hectic in the beginning and now they are calming down. When I see my tabby cat on the lower level I will put Dakota in a down stay and he just walks on by. He no longer attackes her since she is now 77 pounds and he is only 10 pounds.

For the saftey of all my pets I will be keeping Dakota in a kennel at night and when we are not home.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Bear worries me too. I'm afraid one day he'll kill one of our cats, just playing with it. We have several cats, one will not have anything to do with him, the other slaps at him when he walks by, and Bear just barks at, and another that doesn't do anything, just lets Bear chew on him. We tell him stop, immediately, but his drive is there. He's been around them since we brought him home at 8 weeks, and all he wants to do is play, but it still scares me. I'll be watching this thread also.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When Chama was 4 months old she could hold a down stay in the middle of a park. Other dogs could pass by, a bunny could pass by, didn't matter she stayed with total focus on me. When she hit 6 or 7 months everything changed because her prey drive kicked in. Suddenly the world looked different to her and I had a whole new dog on my hands to train. I wonder if that's what's happening with Stark?

Regardless of the reason I would start over with Stark and the cats. Like Jason I do not EVER allow my cat and dogs to play. They can interact but they cannot play. The dog can never, ever chase the cat, pounce on the cat, put their mouth on the cat, etc. Too many opportunities for the cat to get hurt, even accidentally. If I've got a dog who is over interested in the cat then they stay on a leash or crated when the cat is around until they can learn to leave the cat alone. I use counter conditioning and assign an incompatible behavior with the prey instinct. So, for example, if their instinct is to chase the cat then every time they see the cat I put them in a down and reward them profusely (like the treat jackpot). Pretty seen they will start lying down on their own when they see the cat. 

If the situation is dangerous I will use a citronella spray to get my point across that the cats are not an accessible catch. There are people on this board who have own dogs have killed their cats...


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Can only share with you what happens at my house in hopes something in this post may help you with your situation.









I've had many packs and multiple cats for over 30 years. All have co-excisted peacefuly without a cat ever being harmed by a dog. All my dogs up until now have been mixed large breeds. (exception a Maltese) The mixes were GS, Rotts, Greyhound, Aussie/Border Collie, Hounds and Retrievers. Only mentioning them to give you a little back ground on my experience. We now have 2 Goldens and a GS.

Most all of my dogs were pups when I got them except for a couple of rescue/shelter dogs. From the first day in my home I've told them all, that the cats belong to me. The dogs were never allowed to touch them without me asking them to nor were they allowed to 'play' with a cat in the begining. Sometimes it happend at which time, depending on the situation they were either removed or the behavior was rewarded if they were behaving appropriately. The younger dogs I believe learned some from the others about proper behavior.

Dogs are rewarded IM humble opinion by the contact with the cat, touch or mouth, if the cat runs (herding behavior), if the cat shows fear or if the cat stands it's ground and slaps, scratches the dog. The dog needs to understand from day one, no cats, period. That can mean, a leash attached at all times, private areas for a time to seperate the cats, crating etc. Behaviors are constantly enforced by repition, good and bad.

Pups naturally want to play with anything that moves







My feelings are that cats, regardless of their temperments need to be protected. They cannot take on a dog, the size difference in and of itself dictates that. As a pet owner one has a responsibility in my mind to protect all of them.

The majority of the time I use positive training. Rewards for ignoring the cats, rewards for laying nice while the cats walk by, huge rewards for leaving the cats alone when they are playing. If they ever chase or bark at the cats, try to mouth them I correct immediately and remove. My corrections involve a stern voice, which they rarely hear, a collar jerk or scruff them and then time out. Crate for 10 minutes or I leash them in the house.

I've had a few dogs in all of these years that were really hard cases, one is my 9 month old Tytan and a previous 90 pound mix. The mix, Chloe, loathed cats her whole life, had her since she was a baby but she left the cats totally alone, she would move or low growl and they would move. She lived to be 13 without incident. And she wanted to kill every cat she ever met! Ty loves to herd, anything that moves, he required constant monitoring. I can say now at 9 months he is 95 percent cat proof. He plays with one cat, Laser who is the craziest, meanest cat I've ever known in all my life. Sometimes Laser has to be removed! Ty knows how he is and gives him space. You will see the two sleeping together on rare occasions. Some of my dogs, including my young Golden Tucker have raised kittens! In the beginning, Tucker wanted to play hard and ruff with them, he was a craigslist dog, who at 4 months of age new absolutely nothing, no training and had been allowed to run free. Have you ever seen the movie Marley? Let's just say that Tucker made Marley look like a cake walk in the park, ok. I was his 4th home. The majority of my dogs protected and actually loved the cats. The cats were part of the pack. The cats can eat out of my dogs food dishes, this was also taught from day one, if a cat approaches the dish, the dog backs up or comes and gets me to remove the cat. Zero tolerance here for dogs picking on cats period. 

This post is longer then I wanted it to be but feel that perhaps in here somewhere you can find something of value to help your situation. You can start over at any age and begin the training process. To me it is never hopeless. Your dog is still young and reaching that teenage, crazy age where they forget they even have a brain, LOL It does require commitment on your part in the beginning but it certainly shouldn't have to be for a lifetime. From what you have said in your post, your Stark has already rewarded himself with the cats so it will be a little more challenging for you but you can turn this around. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, so this morning Klein was in her usual sun spot in the living room, just relaxing when Ike decided to use his morning house time practicing hold and bark with her. About 30 seconds in, just around the time I was about to pick him up and take him away, Klein decided she has had enough of this puppy crap and took matter into her own paws. So she charged Ike. And what did Ike do? Squealed like a little girl and ran. Kleinie didn't get close enough to touch him - that was how fast Ike ran from trouble. All this time Obie and Dottie were sitting about 5 feet away, just watching the show and probably thinking to themselves: "Dumbass"

Cat 1, Schutzhund Boy 0.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, last night was fine. Stark and my two kitties slept on my bed with me, no issues, actually Stark and Dexter were curled up together when I woke.

I have no problems with them playing but I don't like Stark's mouth on my cat. This I am going to stop.

My cat will run full out and POUNCE on Stark if he is being ignored, so I understand that it is not a problem with just Stark. Little innocent Dexter is our trouble maker and acts accordingly.

I too, think that his prey drive is starting to kick in. I have noticed his focus, although great sometimes is starting to fade to the new, more entertaining object when out. I can get his attention back and his recall is amazing for his age (even with a squirrel near by!) but this pinning of the cats and charging them every time they walk by has to stop.

Like right now Stark is laying on the couch with one cat on the floor sun bathing about 1 foot away while my older girl sits on the back of the couch right above him. He pays no attention.

It seems like he does this out of boredom, like he wants to play but is just too rough with them for my liking.

And another dog will come, in the future.. lol.. not now though.

Keep the suggestions coming, I am going to try them. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog ONLY chases cats when THEY RUN. If my neighbors cat is WALKING across out yard...he pays no attention. But my other neighbors cat DARTS across the yard, thats when Kilo chases it.
I hope hes not trying to hurt one....I dont want to find out.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so I was watching Stark and Dexter play this afternoon and I honestly think he is just playing too rough with him. The charge looks more like a "play bounce-I'm gonna get you" more than anything else.

Dexter will defend himself if Stark is getting too rough (pushing his nose into his side) by swating him or hissing and trying to bite Stark's nose.

Another thing that Stark does, which is not a new behaviour is take his ball or tug in his mouth and bring it to Dexter and push it into his side or on his back, almost like he is wanting Dexter to take it and either chase him or play tug with him.

Stark plays with other dogs nightly, so I don't think he is missing the interaction all that much. He gets more doggy play time than my older girl Beau who lives with another dog most of the time (my Dad's fiance's poodle).

I want them to be able to play together because they BOTH really enjoy it and BOTH intiate the play but I want Stark to realize his size and to be gentle with Dexter.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so now Stark and the cats seem to be back to "normal". The cats were roughhousing with eachother in the middle of the livingroom RIGHT NEXT to Stark's bed where he was relaxing and he didn't even try to play with them.

He has been good all last night and today, hasn't tried to charge the cats and has been pretty gentle with Dexter when they are playing.

I am going to keep a eye on this, hopefully it was just a couple of fustrating days for him? I dunno, I hope this lasts.. haha.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Shane has had to be on a leash around our cat since he was a baby, he is now getting off leash privileges around the cat. He is not at all aggressive towards the cat, he is just way too rough! With his paws, pouncing, mouthing, he wants to play with the cat the same way he plays with Sydney. And the cat, who has no problem beating the crap out of people, doesnt give Shane any smacks or hisses when he is too rough.

I dont ever let him get away with chasing the cat, putting his paws on the cat, or mouthing the cat. He is allowed to sniff, give kisses, and follow/great nicely (no running or rushing the cat). He is getting better and better, but it is taking a lot of patience and diligence but it is well worth ensuring the safety of the cat!

If Stark starts to act up around the cats, I would put a leash on him, so you can intervene immediately if things get out of hand


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Same problems. Tank just plays too rough. Cat loves it though.

I have been working with Leave It/No Kitty and giving treats. Is working a little. My ds was working with kitty in her lap while pup was laying besider her. Yesterday my dh had to stay home due to being ill. He said kitty sat on his desk chair all day. Pup would go in every now and again to mess with her but would come back to dh when done.

My question is that when he has free roam of house and kitty goes by he will charge after her. Some times he stops when told to Leave It/Come. Most times he could care less and continues charging after her. Once she is out of his reach he comes running back to us like he could care less about having defied us.

What kind of correction should we use after pup does not listen. He knows he is being naughty and does not care. We use a pinch collar to give a correction but at this point he already got to do what he wanted.

We were putting him in his kennel after a charge but again, once he has done the naughty behavior he could care less about being disciplined. I guess our focus needs to be on not allowing him to even charge after her? Easily said but once he takes off there is no stopping him.

Any real, solid ideas to help or is it really just a progressive build up of training to the point where he won't charge at all. And in the meantime what kinds of corrections do we use while he still makes mistakes and charges?

Hope not too wordy.


----------

